# Dog sitting our cousins dog



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So my wife's cousin is off on vacation so we have been watching her malti-poo, Bella. She is pretty cute. She and Baxter have been running around playing all over the apartment and going crazy. Haha. It's pretty funny watching them play.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

How fun! Nothing cuter than 2 dogs playing happily!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah its really cute. Haha.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

glad they're getting along. becareful, the dogs getting along will make you want a "2nd" dog. lol.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh I've been wanting another for quite a while. The only thing stopping us is that we haven't found the one we have fallen in love with yet. Haha. Been thinking about getting my wife a puppy for Christmas. She told me she has baby fever and it's either a puppy or a baby. Haha.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

How about both? You can surprise her with a puppy, and she can surprise you with a pregnancy! LOL!!! :bounce:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Hahaha. That sounds like quite a deal there. It might get interesting in a small apartment though. Haha. That's one of the only reasons holding us back from both. Haha.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

a baby, a puppy, adult dog and 2 humans can fit in an apartment. go for it, a baby and a puppy.
think of all the great pics. i'm a good uncle.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Hahaha. I'll talk to my wife and see what she thinks. Hahaha.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I would love to see a picture of your cousin's dog. We have a maltipoo too.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Awww she already went home. I would have taken pics while she was there but my cell phone has had issues with the camera and the gallery for quite a while and hasn't been working at all.


----------

